# New to BnB ***EGGsighted!!***



## elle_f

Hi everyone! After months and months of stalking this site and what seems like forever TTC, I finally gave in and registered!

Hubby and I decided to ditch the pill august 2011 in hopes of conceiving a little princess, however, I can't say that we've been TRYING trying! My cycles having typically been 28 days, however past few months have been ranging from 28 days-30/31 days. This last cycle, was the first we've actually time'd BD to coordinate with potential "fertile week" My last period was Oct 8 and we BD'd Oct 21-24. I am expecting (well.. NOT expecting but you get my drift!) AF somewhere between Nov 5-7th! I usually spot about 2 days priod, however no sign of AF yet.

Pls keep your fingers crossed for us!

xoxo.


----------



## kimmieme2

Crossing my fingers for you!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hello and welcome! Good luck! :)


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------



## Mummy2B21

Hii :hi:


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## xprincessx

hello and welcome to baby and bump


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## elle_f

Hi everyone! Thank you all for the warm welcome! Just to update, I bought a cheapie Equate brand test and tested today! BFN :( hope its still just too early!


----------



## Bevziibubble

elle_f said:


> Hi everyone! Thank you all for the warm welcome! Just to update, I bought a cheapie Equate brand test and tested today! BFN :( hope its still just too early!

:hugs: Hope you get your BFP soon!


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## AP

Welcome to Baby and Bump! :)


----------



## elle_f

no period yet, but during cervix checking, there seems to be pinkish cm.. also tested an hour ago and "not pregnant" on ept digital test :cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------

